# NYU Undergrad Fall 2010!



## Monotreme (Dec 13, 2009)

So this morning I received a letter notifying me of Early Decision acceptance for admission to Tisch School of the Arts at NYU for the Fall 2010 semester!! Suffice it to say that I am INCREDIBLY happy and have pretty much been bouncing off the walls for the past couple of hours 

Anyway, it was my first choice so I am going to take up the offer without thinking twice, and start studies in September of next year. So I was wondering... anyone else got notification of admission to NYU for Fall 2010?


----------



## Livingfilm (Dec 14, 2009)

I just got in today!!! Tisch School of the Arts class of 2014!


----------



## Monotreme (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey man, that's awesome! Sent you a PM, check it!


----------

